# The Fellowship of the Fallen Kingdom



## Ancalagon (Jan 24, 2002)

Greetings! 

South of the Adri forest, in the Great Kingdom, lies the small principality of Munevar. The year is 581 CY. The Greyhawk wars are a possible but close future. Local rulers vie for position and power under the shadow of a dark leader. Diplomacy and war are but a few of the tools employed. Meanwhile, evil stirs in the ancient Adri, and threatens to sweep the land. 

This is going to be a collection of logs from our current campaign. The majority of these logs have not been written by me, but I will do light editing as well as add some comments. The campaign began at level 1 when we first got the 3e books, and is still under way. 

I will begin this tread with a dramatis personae, witch I will keep short. Those wanting more details can read the posts to see how accurate my depiction turned out to be  

We currently have 6 players. I've also included the characters of 2 players who have left the group due to that dreaded Real Life. And now here is their characters, in alphabetical order (I don't want to be seen as playing favorites!) The level given is their current one (at session 20 or so). 


Angele (departed), protector of the Adri woods 

A young rustic woman. Sometimes naive and confused by the politics of the kingdom, but always able to understand what truly matters. Wise in the way of nature. Fights wildly but far stronger than she looks.
Ranger 1/druid 2. 


Cedric Cromwell, of Saint-Cuthbert 

The oldest member of the group. Stern (Galen would say stiff) and observant, he follows the edicts of his god and tries to keep his companions out of trouble. Kind to the poor and weak, implacable to his foes.
Cleric 5
_(my character)_


Darcius of Kleese 

Strong and silent, a friend, trainer and protector of Galen. When he has an idea, he usually does it... said idea can range from brilliant to reckless. Highly skilled in combat, especially on horseback. Not bad at the covert arts too.
Fighter 4/rogue 1 


Galen of Munevar 

The second son of the prince of Munevar. Rebellious and irresponsible, loves to be the center of attention. Skilled at entertaining and diplomacy, but gets carried away. Flashy with his sword and his magic.
Bard 5 


Isaac Constable in the town of Munevar. 

Heavy handed but loyal. More steady than the majority of the party members, therefore getting along well with Cedric. Has violent tendencies, but is trying to focus his life. Swings a mean club and is an archer without pair
Fighter 5 


Oliver Antrim 
Son of a merchant and Galen's partner in crime. Quick of mind and of hand. Not as erratic as Galen but more likely to hold a grudge. At home in the city or in the wild. The sneak of the group, but a dangerous warrior as well.
Rogue3/Ranger 2 


Ryvvik (semi-departed?) 
Mysterious apprentice of the equally mysterious mage Voliker. Strong headed and determined. Often butts head with other party members. Uses frequently his magic with great effect. 
Invoker 5
_later in the story, Ryvvik's player becomes unable to attend the sessions regularily, so you can expect him to pop in and out _

Mystery character: we have another PC, but he isn't in the story yet! 


Ancalagon 

The campain site is at http://orderoftheraven.50megs.com/


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 25, 2002)

Greetings 
Ok, here is the first session, first time playing using the 3e rules.  A few of the players were absent as well.  The log is written as a journal from Oliver (played by our webmaster) 

The DM has added some notes to it. 

Grass roots
Session One 

6 Brewfest, 580 CY 
Oliver's Journal 

Life was proceeding as normal, splitting time between drinking at the inn with Galen and Darcius, and working in the Prince's forest helping the warden and making my father happy. Brewfest was nearly over with only the big festival to look forward to tomorrow. Some of the better off peasants are coming in from the outlying villages in preparation for the party. That meant some of their daughters would be coming with them and we may be able to slip off with a few of them and a cask of ale. _ 1_

7 Brewfest, 580 CY 
The festival has been going great. After drinking ourselves silly the night before, we waited in town until Galen's father, Prince Herrell, arrived with the rest of his family. Around midday, peasants all started to come in to town for the feast, and enjoy the hospitality on offer. And with the evening dusk approaching, the Prince and his guest, a druid from the Adri, took center stage. Blah blah blah, he blessed the fields, and he blessed the peasants, and then prepared to go on his way. Boring. But my father explained to me that the peasants must be kept satisfied, using an analogy of flies and a horse`s back. We, the rich and influential, ride the back of the horse, the peasants, and if we annoy them, they flick us off. I was rolling my eyes and explaining why this was boring to Galen, when Isaac, one of the town deputies, took it on himself to 'lecture' us on respect. Man, what a fool. _2_

So after the blessing, Galen, Darcius and I headed to the beer tent and proceeded to drink ourselves silly. After passing out, we were awoken by a servant shaking us. The Prince was heading back to his manor house and wanted all his family to accompany him. So these two louts, all muscle and no brain between them, come over to 'help' Galen find his way to join his family. I leapt at them, hoping to distract them and letting Galen get back to the party. Unfortunately, Galen was not quick to get the hint and was still flat footed when the two thugs moved past me. They picked him up and put him on his horse. They all headed home leaving me to pick up the slack and party for 3 people. _3 _

Ancalagon

DM’s notes

_ 1_:  I started this campaign on the heels of a short one I ran the summer before which ended in Wealsun CY 580. Only Isaac is carried over from that campaign.

_2_:  The Druids ceremony was made even more boring by the fact that it was obvious he was only "going through the motions". He didn't seem to care much for what he was doing and cared even less about who he was doing it for.

_3 _:  The only reason Oliver wasn't clobbered by the two "gentlemen" was because he is the son of the only landed merchant in town, and these men like their goods reasonably priced.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 25, 2002)

Grass roots
Session 2 

1 Patchwall 580 CY 

Oliver's Journal 

Leith of Beory, a druid, is leading us to Kleese and the Adri Forest beyond. The Reeve of Kleese, Marok, is complaining that the druid rituals in the wood are somehow connected to the disappearance of his peasants. Apparently the peasants are restless and superstitious about the goings on in the woods, and we are charged with observing the druids and ensuring nothing diabolical is going on.   1 


Of late, things have come to a head. Loggers deeper in the forest have disappeared and there are witnesses that describe the attackers as druids. Prince Herrell has dispatched Galen to investigate the matter on his behalf and observe the druidic ritual on the equinox. Leith has offered to lead us into the Adri and assist us as he can. 

First thing in the morning we set out for Kleese with the Reeve's wagon in tow. a twelve mile journey, normally we could do it in half a day, but the Reeve's horse and cart was slowing us down to a crawl. Galen and I walked alongside the wagon, the squeak of a rusty axle the only noise as we walked off the evening’s festivities. Isaac and Darcius both rode their horses and kept watch for brigands, as if there'd be any. Can you imagine making a prince's son walk? They didn't even offer us a ride in the cart. Probably fearful for his daughters. Prince Herrell is likely very angry with Galen to send him on this kind of mission. 

Let me tell you what little I know of Kleese. A small lumber village of about two hundred people, it is situated twelve miles north of Munevar, near the Adri Forest. There is a mill on the Harp River and most of the homes are very well built. The peasants here live a little better than most in Prince Herrell's land, with the bounty of the forest being so near to hand. There is an herbalist in town, Mistress Jarelle, who makes her own variety of home-brews and salves. Marok is the village mayor, also known as a Reeve, lives in a house much the same as the rest of the peasants, and works with them in the village when he's not handling the Prince's work. Interesting to note that Darcius is the son of the Reeve and is well known in these parts. 

The Reeve offered us a room to share in his house and we all settled in for an easy night in the village. We sampled the local brew at the Inn, and it wasn't long before the brew came back to haunt us. Must remember to give this beer to my enemies and give them terrible gas. Asking around the common room, we finally tracked down the name of the sole witness to the latest disappearance: Ol' Jeb. 

The brew was a concoction of fermented mushrooms and thick woody herbs. A specialty made by Jarelle and something that takes some getting used to. 

Jeb's story went like this, 'We were out in the woods, logging away and suddenly Ol' Neb cried out and when I finally found him he was in the clutches of a man in brown robes. Looked like a druid to me. So's I hid myself under the logging skiff right away so's it wouldn't get me, and I didn't see nothing after that.' 

There were no other witnesses to the incident. He also mentioned the other two missing loggers were Seb and Caleb.  2 



2 Patchwall, 580 CY 

This morning we met Leith just outside of Kleese and he told us we were going out to the druid's special meeting place deep in the woods, about ten miles out in the woods. We bandied about the idea that if the druid's were evil, and Leith was in league with the druids, then he could be leading us to our death. I'm not sure if we really believed it, but I was wary nonetheless. We bought some rations from the innkeeper, robbery at 5 commons per person per day. Heading north into the woods, we took a well-travelled path north for about an hour. Then Leith took us off the main trail into virgin forest. The going was kind of slow once we entered the deep woods. Strangely the forest seemed to part for Leith, but impede our progress. 

Towards evening, we broke into a clearing in the woods. In the center, there was a raised hillock on top of which a crude obelisk sat. The space was cloaked in an air of ancient power; the rock seemed to crouch, waiting. There were six men arrayed around it, five wearing brown robes, like Leith, and one was wearing grey. Leith stepped forward and the man in grey pinned him with his eyes. 'Why have you brought these unbelievers here, to our most sacred site on this sacred day?' Leith explained the situation, citing the Reeve's accusations and the Prince's position. The grey robe scoffed, asking what that mattered to him and Beory. Galen stepped forward, identifying himself and speaking of his mission, and that he would brook no argument. He spoke of balance and harmonious living. Again the grey robe scoffed. Galen asked his name, and he said, 'I am Jorth of Beory. And what do you know of balance?' Leith informed us that the ceremony tonight celebrates the autumnal equinox. Galen diplomatically informed Jorth, the grey robe, of his intent to observe this ceremony whether he liked it or not and managed to hammer out a compromise wherein Ryvvik would stay and observe for any diabolical ceremonies or sacrifices and report anything he deemed out of the ordinary. The rest of us would stay at a camp about two miles away. 


The Ceremony 

The druids formed a circle around the obelisk with holly and mistletoe sprigs. Leith and the other six druids waited until the first stars appeared in the heavens and started chanting a mantra. Shortly, light began to shed from the stone and it began to glow blue. The moon rose over the tree line and Jorth broke the circle and stepped to the hillock. He cupped his hands and touched the stone. Light poured like water into his cupped hands and he stepped back. Going around the stone he poured the liquid light into the hands of the other druids, he went back to his place in the circle. The mantra changed slightly. The light in their hands leapt out of their cupped hands and began to dance in the air above them. The mantra took up a dirge-like quality and lasted for some time. The moon rose further and the lights merged into the stone. At that time, Jorth produced a sickle and a bowl and cut deeply into his arm. The blood from his arm was caught in the bowl and he put a leaf over the wound. Going around the circle once more, he cut each druid and collected blood from all of them. The mantra changed again and he took the bowl up to the stone. With sudden brightening the blood was all absorbed into the rock. At that point the light winked out and all the druids relaxed. The ritual had reached it's end. 

Ryvvik returned to camp during third watch. He was reticent to tell any details but he said that we had nothing to worry about and it wasn't what we were looking for. Leith informed us that there were two other druidic faiths that may be at work in the Adri. Obad Hai, a largely nature-loving religion, and Ehlonna, a more humane religion. 

I took last watch. It let me keep an eye on Ryvvik. He's too tightlipped to leave me comfortable. Galen is satisfied with Ryvvik's explanation, but I'm not. I'm guessing that being that way is part of his training.  3 


3 Patchwall 580 CY 

We headed back to Kleese and the Reeve asked to see us as soon as we got back. Another peasant disappeared while we were gone and a militiaman witnessed it. At least they're guarding the loggers now. As it turns out, Gomer, the militiaman, was picking his nose when it happened and only saw the tail end of this event. When we interviewed him his story went like this, 'I was keeping an eye on things and heard someone yell. I ran to the noise and saw a brown robed figure. He knocked me down, picked up a peasant and ran off into the woods.' We asked him to lead us to where the incident took place. Once we got there, a quick search turned up a piece of fur. Leith identified it as dog hair. A further search revealed many footprints, both dog and human. 'No druid would be this clumsy.' ,quipped Leith. Our last question revealed a lot. Gomer said the Reeve seemed happy the attack took place. It led me to wonder where the Reeve's loyalty lay, and who had the most to gain from blaming the druids. 4 


Tracking

Leith sent his dog to follow the trail. The dog, a large sized indeterminate breed, tracked like the wind. For half the day we chased the dog through the woods and across strings of the Harp. Isaac and Darcius both managed to take a bath in the course of crossing the streams. The trail eventually led us to a cave in a small hill. 

The plan going in was a sneak mission to see what was in the cave, then take whoever it was by surprise. In preparation, Isaac went ahead to see what he could see, supported in close by Darcius. Ryvvik, Galen and I waited at the wide spot in the trail, below a rockslide. As he headed up the hill, Isaac set off a warning trap composed of metal in a tree, which made enough noise to warn the cave's occupants. At that point Galen and I charged straight up the hill at the cave mouth, which proved fairly difficult, given the composition of the rocks. Small pebbles are hard to climb in boots. Meanwhile the others charged the cave up the path. Darcius and Ryvvik set off the next trap, a net which pulled them up into the air. Isaac fired an arrow, which severed the rope and spilled them out onto the ground. The cave dwellers poked their head out and ducked back in with an 'Eeep!' 

I was the first one to reach the cave and was immediately set upon by a large dog. It only took one stab wound to convince it that there was easier food elsewhere. In the process I almost dislocated a shoulder so I fell back. Darcius pressed in behind me and laid about with his axe, sorely wounding one of the three men in the cave. They surrendered immediately and we tied them up. In the rear of the cave we discovered all the missing peasants. 

Dm's note

1:  Leith is the same druid who performed the ceremony in Munevar. After accusations from the Reeve, Galen, the prince's son was charged with settling the dispute. 

2: In my defense these names were made up on the spot and at a time when I didn't realized they would be immortalized forever in print. That goes double for Stewart the Steward

3: The Druid ceremony was to mark Fall equinox, the dirge-like chants signified the death of life that is associated with fall, the blood was the druids commitment to sacrifice their life to ensure the natural order lived on, and the light was a sign of Beory's favor towards the druids. They didn't want anyone there because they didn't want their worship to be made a spectacle, and disliked the idea of unfaithful judging them. 

4: The Reeve was pleased that the guard had gotten such damning evidence against the druids. He was considerably less pleased when the party proved that the druids where innocent. Still he didn't like seeing his work force disappearing, as the druids were making filling logging quotas difficult enough


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 26, 2002)

Was hoping to see a reincarnation of your other two story hours, but hey this will do!


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 28, 2002)

Greetings 

Here is the third session, where Cedric apears and I finaly get to play 

Grass roots
session three 

_DM: Since the chronicler missed the end of the last session I will fill in some of what is missing. The men the party overpowered in the cave were woodsmen coerced by a more powerful group of slavers into helping them. The woodsmen where to meet these slavers in a glade with 4 slaves. The party disguised themselves as the slaves and slavers and ambushed the true slavers when they came to collect. Most of the slavers went down easily, but their leader, an expert swordsman, and his second, a powerful half orc, gave the party a brief scare. The party captured all of the slavers and hauled them back to the cave. _

4 Patchwall 580 CY 

Oliver's Journal 

As the rest of the party went off to follow the directions of the woodsmen, I stayed behind to watch the remaining peasants and keep watch at the camp. At nightfall the group returned with more prisoners than they left with. A few scrapes and bruises to show for it as well, and we were without a healer. The prisoners were chained and manacled in the rear of the cave. Right after that, Ryvvik showed up with a glowing disc loaded with the prisoner's equipment. We divvied up the gear and turned our attention to the unconscious prisoners. The leader of the slavers is a man of indefinite breeding, and he appears to consort with a massive half-orcish fellow who wields a vicious axe. Both are massively built. The leader was arrayed in scale mail. We bedded for the night, waiting until the morning to decide what to do. 

5 Patchwall 580 CY 

By morning we had decided nothing and checked on our prisoners. The leader was awake. We hauled him out of the cave and asked him some questions. When he was silent, Isaac and Ryvvik put the boots to him. I thought that reasoning with him would lead to more success. So to that end we made him comfortable and spoke with him civilly. His stock answer was that 'We would answer to his lord. We were brigands in his eyes, waylaying travelers in the wood.' When we asked him about the manacles he was carrying and the accusations of the woodsmen he became silent, insisting we were the criminals. He would not part with the name of his 'Lord', but told a story that he was on a mission to clear the Adri of rogue serfs. He finally stopped talking altogether and we put him back in the cave with the rest of the prisoners and set two serfs to watch them while we discussed our options. After debating what to do, I headed back into the cave to check on things and before my eyes had fully adjusted to the gloom, a dagger flashed out of the darkness. Going down in a heap, my eyes blacked out and I saw nothing. 

**** 

After I fell, some little time went by and it wasn't until Ryvvik came to check on me and what was taking so long. Galen followed close behind. Ryvvik advanced into the cave as Galen dragged my body out of the way. Inside the cave were the crumpled forms of both the peasants we set to guard and further investigation revealed all the prisoners throats were slashed. The leader was missing and our gear had been rifled. Piecing together the evidence, the group figured out that the leader had strangled the peasants and then grabbed a knife from our gear and killed his compatriots, ostensibly to prevent them from talking. Slinking away from the cave the leader made a break for it. Leith used his dog to track the man and Darcius and Isaac gave chase. Still not beaten, the man laid an ambush for Isaac and buried a knife up to the hilt in his shoulder, almost killing him too. The distraction proved disastrous for him though. Darcius barreled in and crushed him up against a tree, knocking him unconscious. 1 

**** 
I swam back up to the world of the living, looking up at the concerned faces of my friends. Leith had used his healing powers to revive me from death's doorstep. He also fed some magical berries to Isaac, and generally patched us back together. 
Galen had taken charge of things by this time and ordered the lone prisoner shackled and bound, and thrown over the back of the mule. I was also put on the mule because my condition really wasn't great for traveling. I was coughing up blood fairly regularly. Leith escorted us to the edge of the wilderness, and then went his way, giving us his blessing. We arrived in Kleese near dusk and Cedric was there waiting for us. He had been called away for an important mission for Prince Herrell and could only now join us. I was put in bed and the prisoner was thrown into the local jail.  2 

The Reeve, Marok, was informed of our mission's results and the innocence of the druids. We have been charged with taking the prisoner back to Munevar to be tried by the Prince. 

6 Patchwall 580 CY 

Waking at the 's crow _ (silly filters!  rooster darn it!)_ I felt stronger and Cedric called upon the miraculous powers of St. Cuthbert to heal me. He also set to work healing the prisoner enough to stand trial for his crimes. Seems that Darcius hit him pretty hard, and he was hovering near death for most of the night. He was still unconscious so we tied him to the mule again and set off after breakfast. When we arrived in Munevar, we handed over custody of the prisoner to Stewart the Steward 3 , sheriff of Munevar. Galen went in to speak to his father, and we accompanied him. Telling our tale with only the minimum amount of embellishment, we were proud to receive the thanks of the Prince. Then he dismissed us as if we didn't exist. Well, so much for our fifteen minutes of fame. We headed back to the inn after cleaning up and started in on what we did best: drinking and wenching. 

**** 

Ryvvik, Cedric and Isaac took it upon themselves to question the prisoner further. With the blessing of the Prince, they were to determine whether the man was a serf, in the employ of another Prince, in which case a magistrate must be consulted; or if he was a freeman, in which case the Prince could dispense final judgment. 



It went like this: 
Cedric: Can you speak? 
Prisoner: You must free me. 
C: Name of employer? 
P: You must free me. 
C: We will kill you if you don't name your employer. 
P: Go ahead, kill away. 
Ryvvik: You want a trial? Are you a freeman? Being silent will not help you. 
P: Won't help you either... 
R: You'll be drawn and quartered unless you talk. 
C: If you speak the truth, we will give you a quick death. If you have a Prince, he must send someone to deal with a magistrate. 
R: You'll be drawn and quartered in two days. 
C: Do you have anything to say? 
R: Put him back, he dies in two days... 
P: Wait. Tasos. 
C: What about Tasos? 
R: The word is meaningless. 
P: He is my employer. 
C: Your lord is Tasos? 
P: You could say that. I wouldn't. He's a woodsman. 
Isaac: A slaver? 
P: You could say that... 
R: Where? In the wood? 
P: A few days into the forest. 
C: We have assets in the forest. 
P: The druids are no help. 
C: They know more than you think. 
P: I can lead you. 
R: Tell us more about Tasos. 
P: He's a simple woodsman. 
R: Where did you meet him? 
P: He has an encampment. He fears no one, he has a militia. 
R: Woodsmen? 
P: More trained. 
R: Describe him. 
P: Small man, muscular, fights well. He has long black hair, black leather armor studded with teeth from his enemies. 
R: He answers to no one? 
P: Not that I know of. 
R: Where do you meet him? 
P: His camp. 
R: How large is the camp? I want numbers. 
P: A few score. 
R: Tents? 
P: A stockaded fort in the woods. 
R: How many other slavers operate in the woods? 
P: Several, including a priest of Erythnul. 
R: Near here? Not nearby? 
C: What happens to the slaves? 
P: They vanish. They're taken away and not seen again. Whoever needs slaves. 
C: The people you deal with, what do they look like? 
P: Dunno. 
R: What's the price per head? 
P: 5 nobles. 
I: I think we need to concentrate on where. 
R: Could you point out the camp on a map? 
P: Only know it by sight. 
I: Why'd you kill your men? 
P: Thought I'd get away. 
R: Any regrets? 
P: Only that I got caught. 
C: You'll burn in hell for your crimes. 
P: I hear it's nice this time of year. 
**** 

7 Patchwall 580 CY 

Ryvvik wrote a letter detailing the important bits of their interview. It included the fact that the prisoner is a freeman, and that there would be no need for a magistrate. He also recommended an easy death. Cedric presented the prisoner his crimes and offered him a chance to repent. Isaac executed him and buried the body. 

And that was the third session. That rogue spooked us badly, we were sure that as soon as he gained contiousness he would escape in a flash or something. 


DM notes:  
1: The man was a rogue and made liberal use of his sneak attack ability. Man I love that ability. 

2: The party was afraid that the Rogue would try to escape again once he regained consciousness. That is why they risked their companions life taking him back to the town. 

3: a regretable choice of a name...


Ancalagon 

------------------
Visit our campain site at 
http://orderoftheraven.50megs.com/


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 28, 2002)

Good to see ya back up on the horse, Anc. . .

I hope to see more soon.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks!

I hope you don't mind me stealing your method of adding DM notes...

Ancalagon


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 30, 2002)

ancalagon, always have liked your journal style. Looking forward to the journal continuing and the party going after the slavers and this Tassos fellow (isn't Tassos a type of beverage brand?


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 1, 2002)

Greetings

Broccli_head:  We won't be tackling with Tasos right away, but we will deal with him eventualy, have no fear.  Concerning the drink, well it is news to me!    Anyhow, the story now begins a part, called...


*Wake of the slayer*
session 4

7 Patchwall to 15 Patchwall, 580 CY, Munevar

Miscellaneous activities:

Cedric spread the word of St. Cuthbert around the land. Healed the peasantry and did other acts of benevolence.

Darcius, Galen and Oliver wasted their time, in general, with a side trip to Kleese to visit Mistress Jarelle for some herbal remedies for adventuring ills, such as bugs and scarring.

Isaac began making a handcrafted bow out of wood from the Adri, it looks very beautiful, he really put his heart into it.

Ryvvik spent much of his time shut in at Voliker's Tower, doing whatever it is apprentice wizards do...

16 Patchwall, 580 CY, Adri Forest

Galen planned a hunting expedition in his father's forest. We took Prince Herrell's hunting dogs, without permission of course, and took the warden to guide us. We were not far from a few small kegs of ale and headed out into the deep woods. On the way we discussed what we wanted to hunt: bear or wolves?

We bagged a fox first, just as practice; actually it was Cedric, the crack-shot, who bagged the fox with a masterful crossbow shot. Shortly after that we managed to sneak up on a she-wolf. It only took a few seconds to put her down and we ran up to finish the job another, larger wolf burst from the underbrush. It was her mate, and he charged Oliver. The attack was so sudden, it bowled him over and the jaws snapped at his throat. Isaac reacted quickly enough to save Oliver and knocked the wolf senseless with a whopping blow. Oliver launched an enormous kick that caught it square in the jaw and snapped it's neck. Victorious, we all headed in home in great spirits.1 

17 Patchwall, 580 CY, Munevar

We arrived home the next day and Galen was immediately dragged into his father's study after Isaac "thanked" the Prince for the use of his dogs.2 

18 Patchwall, 580 CY, Munevar

A stranger arrived in Munevar, dressed in travelers clothes. He stopped at the inn to ask directions to the Prince's manor house. Galen and Oliver greeted him and offered him food and drink and plied him with questions as well. We managed to drag out of him that he was a messenger from the east and that he had a message for Prince Herrell. After the stranger finished eating, Oliver, Galen and Darcius escorted him to the manor house. He gave us his name, Dembreath, and that he was carrying a message from a "local lord", further revealed as Prince Marinn of Errantkeep. At the manor, Dembreath cloistered himself with Prince Herrell.3 

19 Patchwall, 580 CY, Munevar

Galen brought Oliver and Darcius for breakfast, but the others were made to eat with the servants. Oliver was less than impressed, but grumbled quietly. Prince Herrell disclosed that there was an invitation to Errantkeep to meet and greet with Prince Marinn on the twenty-second of Patchwall.4 

Prince Herrell invited Voliker along, who declined politely and sent Ryvvik in his stead. He also invited Oliver and Darcius along to keep Galen busy, and Isaac and Cedric as good influences and protection. 

***

Ryvvik and Voliker discussed the invitation, and Ryvvik was sent as his representative. He mentioned that Marinn was a practitioner of the 'Art' and had a huge library in Errantkeep. Ryvvik was sent to verify the existence of a tome of ancient Suloise origin. Ryvvik was sent to verify its existence without rousing suspicion.5 

20 Patchwall, 580 CY, Laine & Cherrin

First day of travel was completely uneventful. We passed through the easternmost domain of Munevar and entered the domain of Cherrin.

***

While staying at the inn for the night, Cedric offered his services around town, not mentioning the name of St. Cuthbert, just that he was a healer. A farmer in the common room took the bait, inquiring if he was a "sawbones"? The farmer mentioned that his stupid brother had got his foot run over by a wagon. On seeing the injury, a foot facing the wrong way, Cedric admitted that the foot must be re-broken before it could be healed. While setting the bone, Cedric offered a silent prayer to St. Cuthbert and healed the bones. He also splinted it and warned that the man should stay off it for a few days. When the man offered to pay, Cedric declined, saying that his reward was people being kind to each other and using common sense. He then invoked the name of St. Cuthbert and the farmer became very nervous. When asked why, he explained that the former Prince of the land had been very against any open expression of religion and it wasn't wise to talk about it. Apparently the order was enforced by the Knights of the Raven.

When Cedric came back from his mission of mercy, he mentioned this news to the group of us. Isaac mentioned he had dealings with the Order of the Knights of the Raven, last time he came through Delcouth. He also said he saw them die but was very vague and evasive about what he knew. What he did tell us was that the Knights of the Raven were created by Delbin of Delcouth to stop religious following in his realm.6 

When Cedric came back from his mission of mercy, he mentioned this news to the group of us. Isaac mentioned he had dealings with the Order of the Knights of the Raven, last time he came through Delcouth. He also said he saw them die but was very vague and evasive about what he knew. What he did tell us was that the Knights of the Raven were created by Delbin of Delcouth to stop religious following in his realm.
Well they did that but they also did other things. Isaac encountered one of them when the knight went to Gallheric (Isaac's home) and challenged his friend to a duel. The knight won, and was dragging his foe away when he suddenly died from a dwarf's axe to the back. 
We passed through Pres at midday and carried on to Delcouth. Much to our surprise the fields around the town were fallow and overgrown, and there were no peasants anywhere to be seen. Our first sight of the town revealed an even bigger surprise: there was a large encampment of men flying the Rust and Black heraldry of Errantkeep sitting in front of the west gates of the palisaded town. The gates themselves were blocked with logs and boarded shut. Another, smaller encampment was situated in front of the Keep to the south of the town. The men outside the gate stopped us short of the town and bade us to stop and find another way around. They told the Prince that Delcouth was "closed indefinitely." A plague was loose in the city and entrance was forbidden. Isaac was very nervous and was evasive, though it appears he knows more than he says. His horse is also acting skittish. I guess Ryvvik isn't the only one with a monopoly on being mysterious.

*Isaac's Story*
There was a grab for power in Delcouth, arcane power specifically, which resulted in the slaughter of all the Knights of the Raven and a large part of the peasantry. He says there was a man in the Keep that killed fifty7 men, unarmed and unarmored. He says the current garrison probably has the problem in hand, though he also said the killer in the Keep could lift a horse over his head with one arm8 He then used the horse to block the gates so no one could escape the slaughter. 

***

It also turns out that Isaac's horse, Torment, was a spoil of the slaughter of the Order of the Raven. 9 That might explain why his horse is acting strangely, it probably recognizes home.
Ryvvik, Darcius, Galen and Isaac decided to give the horse it's head, and follow it where it wants to go. As soon as it was loosed it flew north at top speed. Cedric and Oliver stayed back at camp, expecting them back soon enough. 10 



***

Torment led the group north at high speed in the dark, Isaac clinging to his neck. Ryvvik and Galen followed on a borrowed coach horse and Darcius followed on his own. Ryvvik cast a spell that lit up torment so they had something to follow in the dark, and limned his own horse with light so it would not break a leg in a gopher hole in the dark. Torment was putting distance between himself and the others and they were hard-pressed to keep up. Suddenly a fence loomed large out of the dark. Torment and the chase group cleared it with hardly a problem. And then the next fence as well, but the gap between the groups was spreading. This went on for almost an hour and a half. They entered the fringe of the Adri and then their time was spent dodging trees. 

Isaac was the first to hear it, but soon all of the men heard it: the flapping of birds wings, hundreds of them. Pushing their horses, Galen and the others caught up with Isaac and attempted to rein in Torment. Galen steered around the trees while Ryvvik leaned off the side of their horse trying to catch hold of Torment's reins and pull them sideways. It slowed everything down enough that Isaac could put his cloak over the horse's head. With his eyes covered, Torment came to a stop and after galloping full out for almost two hours, collapsed on his side.

 As they gathered their wits and worked out their kinks, a horde of black birds descended. They seemed to ignore the men and head straight for the prone Torment. Isaac swept his club about wildly, trying to beat the birds away from his horse. But it was not having any kind of effect on the birds, they continued their attack. Eventually the attacks of the birds were telling, a wound was opening up on the side of the horse. The horse started kicking a bit and it's side started to swell outwards. Five bloody birds emerged from it's wound and joined the flock circling the group. 

After the birds emerged, the swarm dissipated. All the horses were completely exhausted and unable to move anywhere. The group settled in for the rest of the night, patching up their wounds and horses as best they could. 
11 

21 Patchwall, 580 CY, Outside Delcouth

Back at the carriage, with the Prince and his entourage, people were becoming concerned. The Prince was wondering where his good-for-nothing son was with his horse. This left Cedric to explain that they were off following a mad horse. Prince Herrell was less than impressed. However, he was also adamant that we had to find his son. He wanted to go himself, but Cedric was against the idea of putting the Prince in harm's way. Cedric wanted to go in case something terrible had happened and healing was required. And he didn't want to leave the Prince unguarded. Quite a quandary, but the Prince solved it, sending Cedric and Oliver to search, and waiting near Delcouth with just his two personal guards as protection. 12 

***

Meanwhile, about two hours away in the Adri, Isaac and friends were waking up to decide what to do with themselves and their horses. It was obvious that Torment was not capable of any kind of movement and the other horses were in serious need of a rest. They hit upon the idea that Ryvvik and Galen would start walking back to the camp to get help, while Isaac and Darcius would wait with the horses. 

***

Cedric and Oliver followed the obvious trail north and four hours later, they ran into Ryvvik and Galen, on their way back to camp. Ryvvik and Cedric headed back to the horses to perform healing, and Galen and Oliver headed to the Prince's camp. 

Isaac told Cedric about the wild ride north and informed him of the ravens that had emerged from his horse. Cedric used his healing prowess on the horses, especially Torment, but the wound would definitely hamper movement for some time to come. He further checked for any magical reason the birds may have come out but Ryvvik pointed out that there was no magical means for it, perhaps it was supernatural. Darcius checked the horses out and assured everyone that the horses would be in no condition to ride for another day. 

At roughly the same time, Galen arrived back at Herrell's camp with Oliver. On the way back they had agreed on a story: the truth. Of course Prince Herrell was unbelieving until the rest of the group got back with the horses and corroborated the accounts that were in doubt.


And that was the end of session 4.


Ancalagon

DM's coments: 

1 : I guess the game was going a bit slow this day, and our bard decided to get things rolling. I was going to have them meet a bear but then I checked the stats… 

2: I didn't elaborate on this at the time but Galen was made to clean out the kennels after his expedition. 

3 :Errantkeep is a large (relatively) town of 1000 people. Marrin also controls the lands within 5 leagues of the town. 

4: Oliver should be lucky he was ignored and not strung up for stealing from the prince's kitchen… 

Oliver:  oohh, I am soooo scared 

5: As the party later found out, Ryvvik never does anything without raising suspicion. 

6:  Well they did that but they also did other things. Isaac encountered one of them when the knight went to Gallheric (Isaac's home) and challenged his friend to a duel. The knight won, and was dragging his foe away when he suddenly died from a dwarf's axe to the back. 

7:20 really

8:  Dragged with one arm

9:  The one his dwarven buddy killed to be precise.

10:  For some reason the party decided to do this after setting up camp and with the sun gone down…

11:  The ravens left the horse for dead, and dead it would have been if the party wasn't there.

12:  And a unit of Errantkeep soldiers just a shout away…


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 3, 2002)

Greetings 

Here is the fifth session. We encountered a lady bard called Min (Galen is quite fond of her) and most of the  "DM`s comments" are her point of view. 

The logs are still written by King chicken (Oliver’s player, also the webmaster) but he changed his style to a more 3rd person point of view 

Wake of the Slayer
session 5 

21 Patchwall 580 CY Outside Delcouth and Errantkeep 

Prince Herrell was going to be late arriving at Errantkeep, that much was certain. An errand by Galen on one of the coach horses had created an unavoidable delay. Preparations were made to get underway and we began a long trek around Delcouth, the mysteriously closed town. Plague was the official reason, but that answer seemed to ring hollow. With everyone's help, and the Prince walking alongside, we got the wagon through the muddy fields and cart paths to the east side of Delcouth, where Prince Herrell continued on at best speed with one horse. 

Galen and Oliver went back to the site of the previous camp, where we set camp, waiting for the horse-chasing party to catch up. And catch up they did, straggling in at dusk, walking their horses. Torment looked very badly injured, with a scabby wound on his flank. Seeing everyone alive and well, we picked up our gear and made our best speed east to catch Prince Herrell. It was three hours after full dark before we reached their camp and dropped to sleep quickly after such an exhausting day. 

22 Patchwall, 580 CY, Errantkeep 

We estimate we'll make Errantkeep by late afternoon barring any major problems. Prince Herrell sent one of the coachmen ahead on foot to carry word of our late arrival. 

Late afternoon found us on the outskirts of Errantkeep, and under escort from the town guardsmen. Our entry to the keep seemed anticlimactic, but our disappointment was tempered by our awe of the immaculate gardens inside the walls. All the bushes were sculpted into fanciful shapes and amazingly lifelike statues dotted the greenery. Not much time was given for us to browse, as we were ushered into the great hall for our introductions. Of course, the first honor went to our host, Prince Marrin, Descendant of Tekrhaal, First Mage of Ivid the IV. He was flanked by his beautiful daughter Sonata, and his champion Hehlev. We were introduced as well, as "Prince Herrell and his entourage". 

Galen started in on the Lady Sonata, hoping to try his luck, but was sent packing before he could even turn on his charm. Not to be discouraged by a minor setback, he thought he'd try again, this time with the entertainment. A woman with a rare violin, who introduced herself as Minn provided musical entertainment while Oliver and Isaac arm-wrestled to stay busy. 


Sonata drew our attention by consorting with a bald headed man in priest's robes. Our inquiries revealed his name was Luwarb. He was a priest of Baalzy, the Overking's approved god, the god of power/wealth/good fortune. The clergy is operated and funded out of the Overking's coffers. Isaac filled in what details he knew, mentioning he ran into the church of Baalzy at Chathold where they were burning people at the stake.  1 

Galen, armed a little better, made another pass at Sonata and was rewarded with temporary interest, at least until Luwarb took over the conversation. 

During the course of the evening, Cedric was called over as a show pony, Herrell pointing out how open-minded he was and engaging Marrin and Luwarb in a kind of verbal fencing match. Luwarb tended to lead the conversation, with regard to how the peasants reacted to the different religions and what kind of influence they had on the people. It degenerated into a bit of a catfight, with Cedric and Luwarb taking potshots at each other. They ended it on a sour note, with Herrell almost inviting Luwarb to Munevar. But as a good politician, he managed to leave it ambiguous as to whether or not the Baalzite would be welcome. But as a priest, we can be sure that he'll ignore the hints and show up when he's least wanted.  2 

*Troubles In Delcouth*
Marrin told a chilling tale about Delcouth and why it is being quarantined. 3 

"The Overking's men left Delcouth, barred the gates and gave over control to the troops from Errantkeep. The first group of soldiers, three men only, vanished. When the relief force arrived the town gates were open and bloody footprints led out of town. The Errantkeep's guard quickly shut the gates, barred them shut and set watch. The footprints were covered up and washed away. To date the guards still hear movements inside the walls." 

Minn's Story
After interrupting the Princes conversation, Minn mentioned that she'd heard rumors of a large treasury under the Keep in Delcouth. There were rumors of Delbin spending large sums to raise a mercenary army and carve out a larger principality. 

Prince Marrin and Herrell were discussing what to do about the Delcouth "problem". Herrell almost offered Dedric as a scout but Cedric pointed out it was "unwise" to risk the firstborn. At this point, Cedric offered Galen's services instead. Minn wrangled an invitation for herself and would aid us any way she could. 

Prince Marrin offered the land around the town of Cherrin to the Prince who could aid him in his problem, but it was done in such a circumspect way that not everyone caught it. The offer was pointed at Herrell. 

23 Patchwall, 580 CY, Errantkeep and Delcouth 

Cedric brought the information of our commission the next morning. We're to travel to Delcouth to fix the problems. Isaac described the Evil creature in Delcouth Keep as "The Slayer." He is also of the opinion that the Slayer is probably north of Delcouth, rather than still inside the walls. 

By midmorning we walked out of Errantkeep on the road west. Minn was with us and she introduced herself to the rest of us. She says she's from the west, and was not forthcoming about anymore of her past. Oliver brought up his misgivings but was talked down by the rest of the party. Minn was sanctioned to be there by Prince Marrin to go here so we tolerate her silence. 

We arrived at Delcouth by late afternoon, and spent the last light gathering intelligence. Galen bent the guard captain to his will by pretending to a higher rank than he is. It seemed to work, though, the captain was a lot nicer to deal with since that time. 


24 Patchwall, 580 CY, Delcouth 

Galen began a campaign to woo Minn, writing poetry and reciting it in her honor. 

The guards opened the front west gates of the town for us and we proceeded into the town, if it could still be called that. Every door was either missing or shattered inwards, and nothing stirred. Further investigation revealed bodies, in various states of damage, all desiccated from exposure for the last four months. And we pretty much figured out the fate of the missing guardsmen. Dead. We found their bodies in the town square. We cut the tabard off of one body as evidence and returned to our searches. Almost every house along the main street was empty of bodies, but as we traveled further from the center of town we found more bodies. Most had been smashed by an enormous force. 

Not to be stopped by a few smashed houses, we looked around the town square, where there was a raised stage. On the stage, near the center, was a tacky bloodstain, as though the blood was still fresh. We couldn't scrape it away, it penetrated the wood, and we couldn't wash it away. We were at a loss to describe why it was here, since we knew there was no one hiding nearby. 

Our searches also took us to a former park which had been turned into a kind of mass grave. Bodies were stacked like cordwood and scattered around the fringe. Further investigation turned up evidence that work had been done recently on the pit. This really put us on our guard. 

Our last search of the day took us to the Chapterhouse of the Order of the Raven. Moving from room to room we found two bodies attired in Raven Guard's uniforms sprawled on the dinner table. As though they'd fallen there or been placed. We dropped them on the floor and continued looking about. The interior looked tended and there was almost no sign of dust or damage which seemed to plague the rest of the town. Our searches took on an aspect of desecration, as we turned the place upside down looking for clues. Oliver had a theory that the Knights of the Raven would reanimate at night and continue in a mockery of their lives. We also supposed that no living creature would survive in the town at night and hit upon an experiment which might prove a few of these theories. 

To begin with we bartered with the guards outside for a chicken and staked it inside the walls, near where we set a blind to watch it. We placed a lantern near the chicken and waited for nightfall. As soon as night fell our lookout, Oliver, heard a noise inside the walls. A figure shambled into the circle of light thrown by the lantern. It was one of the Errantkeep guard's bodies from the town square! It proceeded forward to the chicken, ignorant of the watcher and grabbed the chicken by the skull, crushing it quickly. It started to walk away, still holding the chicken when our watchers started firing arrows into it. Isaac and Oliver reduced it to a walking pincushion, putting about six arrows into it before it walked out of our line of sight. We were more than a little unnerved by it's ability to shrug off that many arrows. 


25 Patchwall, 580 CY, Delcouth 

Our searches focused on the town square today. Darcius and Isaac concentrated on the stage, trying to tear it apart. Starting at one end, the took to their task with vigor, but were shocked to discover that anytime they made a move toward the stage, they were seized with a terrible chill. It slowed their efforts considerably, and they were only half finished by late afternoon. Galen and the others started breaking bones and generally destroying the corpses around the town square. Galen also took some time to graffiti the stage and its surroundings. We grabbed one corpse and smuggled it out of the town, tying it to a tree, and we pegged the dead chicken in the same place as the night before, hoping it may rise again, and confirm our suspicions. 

Night fell and with it a terrible moan sounded over the entire town. The Errantkeep guardsmen were understandably nervous, we all were. Darcius and Isaac were on our scaffold looking into the town with slings at the ready, while Oliver, Galen, Minn and Cedric watched the corpse outside the wall in case it started to move. Not long after the moan a plank came flying over the wall, scrawled on it were strange characters Galen identified as Ancient Suloise. He read it aloud, "Defiler. When you tire of these games, face me." Isaac really wanted to take the battle into the town. Galen hastened to write a message in response and attached it to one of Isaac's arrows. "See you tomorrow, the play is closing forever". Cedric cast an orison, making the arrow glow with holy light, and Isaac launched it into town. It flew true, striking the stage in the center of town. We were awestruck at the skill required for such a feat. The light moved about in the center of town and eventually went out. Not long after, another plank flew over the wall, it read, "There is nothing you can do, I am beyond harm." 

Galen wanted Isaac to repeat his last shot, and wrote another message, this one read, "Come to the gate now." But Cedric couldn't make this one glow and it drew no response. 

And so ends session 5.  Next time:  Fighting the dead!

Ancalagon 

DM's comments:

1 :  This was on the way to Chathold, and not in the city itself.   Chathold is de facto independent from the Great Kingdom at this time.

3 (Minn): During the party Oliver and Isaac got along fairly well with Marrin's men while Galen's antics were pointedly ignored by his embarassed father. 

3: First Delcouth was taken over by the Overking's men when Delbin, Prince of those lands, was slain in what appeared to be some sort of very bloody coup. The Overking's men came in around a month later to find the town deserted and the lands ungoverned. Since Marrin was Delbin's closest cousin…


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 18, 2002)

Greetings 

The next entry, with more coments from the bard Minn that was accompanying us. 

*Wake of the Slayer*
Session 6 

26 Patchwall, 580 CY, Delcouth 

Morning dawned, as it usually did, and we headed into town. Our first priority was to check the stage. It was completely whole, and untouched, as though our work yesterday had not happened. We spent a large part of the morning crushing corpses, and decided we would check on the Chapterhouse after lunch. 1 


Before we headed that way, Cedric attempted to exorcise the presence afflicting the stage. 
"Oh mighty St. Cuthbert, dispel this fell Miasma" 
Nothing happened. We shrugged and continued on. 

On arrival at the Chapterhouse, we found the door barred from the inside. Climbing to the next level revealed that the window we'd opened before was also blocked from the inside. Darcius climbed his way up and hammered on the window until it opened. Inside the room, we found all the furniture had been used to barricade the window. And lo and behold, the rooms door was also barricaded. This trend continued all through the building. The only room not barricaded was the main hallway, but we were blocked on the way out by a pile behind the front door. We thought it best to have a quick escape route, so half of us set to work clearing a pathway out the front door, and the other half started bashing their way through into the kitchen. It seemed that whatever had done this wanted to keep us out of the kitchen. Being adventurers we immediately set to work going there. 2 

While exploring the building, we found a small armory.  We followed the advice of Cedric and armed ourselves with maces.  Isaac also took a chirt of chain mail and put it on.  Our escapades went on until the way out was open and the kitchen was waiting for us to explore. We went in and eventually turned to the root cellar which had been explored by Oliver on our previous visit.

Flipping open the door to the cellar we were assailed by a charnel stench. After listening carefully, we heard a shuffling in the darkness below, as though a creature were waiting. Minn pointed out that some of the undead could be active in daylight if underground or close to the grave. We discussed our options and decided on a frontal assault. Cedric could use the powers granted to him by his god to protect us and Galen began singing a song of bravery.  3 

Immediately upon dropping into the cellar, Isaac and Darcius were assaulted by about a dozen skeletons.   They found themselves hindered by the low ceeling, and took several nasty gashes from the skeletons' claws.  They managed to push the undeads back with a few telling blow from the newly aquired maces.  This allowed Cedric to drop in and invoke the power of his god.  The skeletons fled into the darkness.  Everybody else dropped in to fight as room was made. 

Urged on by Cedric who was warning the skeletons would not stay turned for long, the group searched the rather large if cramped cellar with their lanterns, catching the fleeing skeletons in small groups.   A slaughter ensued. The skeletons were outclassed at every turn and we put them to the sword. 4 

And that is all for today.  Feel free to coment as always.  Next time:  Foolishness from certain party members, a ritual revealed and the source of the evil is confronted!

Ancalagon  

------------------
Visit our campain site at  http://orderoftheraven.50megs.com/

_Minn's coment:_

1: Disgusting and wholy unnecessary in my opinion but I had no better idea at the moment… 

2: And, no doubt, to finding whatever had spent the night barring itself in the kitchen. 

3: It has been my experience that most undead have no need for sleep. They shun the sunlight, even when it does them no harm, because it is the representation of Pelor who is the foe of their master Nerull. When sheltered from the sun the undead have no restrictions on their activities. 

4:  Kudo's here goto Cedric of St Cuthbert. If he hadn't turned back the undead our front men would have found themselves outnumbered very quickly. Always stay close to the faithful when battling Nerull's children.


----------

